# Sound Insulation



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Search Rockwool you will find many offerings.

And yes from what I have read, rockwool does provide sound insulation, but there is nothing that will take the place of sound proof construction methods.

But most basements don't have the head height to build a self supported ceiling seperate from the floor joist above.

Mark


----------

